# Space Wolf vs. Ork Phone Sketch



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Another sketch from the drawing app on my phone.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not bad, not bad at all. And that is when we consider that it was made using the phone!?


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

its prety good indeed, already better than your first one!


----------



## Bio-Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely







Awesome !!!


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

tyvm for your compliments. I am posting one I did earlier today...Im starting to get addicted to it :S.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, same with this one as I said for the other one. Maybe you should just post all of these in just 1 thread...just saying. >.<

*and shakes my head at Bio-Wolf's avatar*


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Good idea...too bad I hadn't read that last night before I posted and went to sleep.


----------

